# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Bán máy phay gỗ , phay liên kết , chà nhám

## ToanCN

CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV BÙI NGUYỄN
Địa chỉ: 25/28 đường số 05 , P. Bình Hưng Hòa , Q. Bình Tân ,TP. HCM
Email : manhnguyenev@gmail.com , jimmy_vien2004@yahoo.com
Số điện thoại : Mạnh Nguyễn 01636135542 , Viên Bùi 0901907879
Phục vụ mọi nhu cầu về máy CNC các bạn cần quan tâm và đang tìm kiếm.

*MÁY PHAY LIÊN KẾT Biesse Rover 24 FTS CNC Machining Center*




*MÁY CHÀ NHÁM Costa TR CTT 1350 53 in Four Head Veneer Wide Belt Sander*




*MÁY PHAY GỖ 4 ĐẦU Heian NC442P Twin Table CNC Router*

----------


## duytrungcdt

anh gửi cho em thông số hình ảnh giá máy bào 2 mặt vào mail duytrungcdt@gmail.com nhé

----------


## ToanCN

lên lại cho bác nào cần

----------


## ToanCN

bác nào cần thì liên hệ em sớm để có giá tốt nhé

----------


## ToanCN

liên hệ sớm giá tốt nhé các bác

----------


## ToanCN

lên lại cho bác nào cần

----------

